# Mac mini ne demarre plus après ajout SSD



## Wolfaz (8 Décembre 2013)

_je ne sais pas si je suis dans le bon forum _
Je me suis enfin lancé dans l'ajout d'un SSD sur mon mac mini 2012 late
samsung 840 (préalablement j'avais installé Maverick et transféré données du dd d'origine)
kit ifixit
après avoir ajouté le sud en suivant la méthodo et tout remonté,

je rebranche le mac mini et là rien 
écran noir :rose:
pas de voyant sur le mac mini et un bit sonore régulier 

Que se passe-t-il ?
qu'ai-je fait de mal ?

merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Tuncurry (8 Décembre 2013)

Wolfaz a dit:


> je rebranche le mac mini et là rien
> écran noir :rose:
> pas de voyant sur le mac mini et un bit sonore régulier



Pas bon signe ça. En cas de pb de dsque, tu aurais du avoir un écran blanc, avec éventuellement le ? du systeme non trouvé. As tu tenter de démarrer avec "Alt" pour sélectionner une autre partition ?

Essaie de débrancher le SSD et de rebooter pour voir. Essaie également de démarrer avec un disque externe, et de faire tous les raccoucis claviers qu'on recommande en général en cas de pb ((Mode sans echec, Vram, etc.))


----------



## Locke (8 Décembre 2013)

En démarrant et en maintenant la touche Alt, tu vois quoi ?


----------



## Wolfaz (8 Décembre 2013)

aurais-je abimé quelque chose dans la manip ?
N'ayant pas d'idée sur la cause du pb, je ne sais pas ou et que chercher

l'alimentation est ok, le ventilo tourne
les 2 dd ont un système de démarrage identique


----------



## Locke (8 Décembre 2013)

Wolfaz a dit:


> aurais-je abimé quelque chose dans la manip ?
> N'ayant pas d'idée sur la cause du pb, je ne sais pas ou et que chercher
> 
> l'alimentation est ok, le ventilo tourne
> les 2 dd ont un système de démarrage identique



Oui mais...



Locke a dit:


> En démarrant et en maintenant la touche Alt, tu vois quoi ?



...il se peut aussi qu'en ayant gardé les 2 disques durs, que le SSD ne soit pas au bon endroit.

Il y a un sujet la dessus et si je ne raconte pas de bêtises...
- SSD en Upper _(haut)_
- disque dur d'origine en Lower _(bas)_

Et ne pas oublier de sélectionner dans Préférences Système le SSD dans Disque de Démarrage.


----------



## Wolfaz (8 Décembre 2013)

ALT : rien
même chose

j'ai rebranché un clavier et souris optique usb
la souris ne s'allume pas

concernant les dd
pour être sur de parler de la même chose
lorsque le mini à l'envers (capot ouvert)
- dd origine au dessus 
- ssd en dessous
c'est bien cela ?


----------



## Tuncurry (8 Décembre 2013)

Wolfaz a dit:


> ALT : rien
> même chose
> j'ai rebranché un clavier et souris optique usb
> la souris ne s'allume pas



Manifestement, il y a un problème physique. C'est pas normal de ne pas avoir l'écran allumé, bonne ou mauvaise install d'un disque...

Essaie néanmoins les trucs classiques : réinitialiser la PRAM (option, cmd PR) et le SMC ( Retire l'adaptateur secteur MagSafe,Appuies 10 secondes sur le bouton d'alim, Rebrancher et rallumer le mac mini)


----------



## Locke (8 Décembre 2013)

Wolfaz a dit:


> ALT : rien
> même chose
> 
> j'ai rebranché un clavier et souris optique usb
> ...



C'est simple, le SSD à la place du disque dur d'origine.

Et en n'installant que le disque dur d'origine, en démarrant avec la touche Alt maintenue, il se passe quoi ?

Tu as un clone ? Si oui, en démarrant dessus, tu as accès aux disques durs ?


----------



## Wolfaz (8 Décembre 2013)

en demontant le SSD, le pb perdure 

qu'est ce que j'aurais pu endommager pour provoquer ce symptôme ?


----------



## Locke (8 Décembre 2013)

Wolfaz a dit:


> en demontant le SSD, le pb perdure
> 
> qu'est ce que j'aurais pu endommager pour provoquer ce symptôme ?



Regarde donc si les nappes des disques durs ne sont abimées ou mal enfichées.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (8 Décembre 2013)

Un bip au démarrage est souvent signe de RAM HS :s


----------



## ntx (8 Décembre 2013)

3 bips pour la RAM  1 c'est autre chose.


----------



## Wolfaz (9 Décembre 2013)

3 bips effectivement, 
j'espère que ce n'est que cela


----------



## ntx (10 Décembre 2013)

3 bips, c'est 3bips. As-tu touché aux barrettes de RAM ? J'espère que tu n'étais pas vêtu d'un bon gros pull en cachemire ?

Sinon le reset de PRAM après modification de la configuration matérielle n'est pas superflu.


----------



## Wolfaz (22 Décembre 2013)

pb resolu
c'était bien la ram
échangées car toujours sous garantie


----------



## Sly54 (22 Décembre 2013)

Wolfaz a dit:


> problème resolu


Alors indique le comme _Résolu_, en passant par le menu _Outils de la discussion_, ci dessus, stp


----------

